# Tart Cherry Pink Pee



## johnnash (Jul 21, 2020)

Got it all together tonight including 64 ounces of tart cherry juice. Made invert sugar and have my starter working toward pitching in 24 hours. Got my SG at 1.070 and plan to feed the ferment as it progresses and i add more lemon juice. I am targeting 5 1/2 gallons at 12.5% final and will bottle in grolsch beer bottles. The last time I made skeeter pee I used canned pie filling which didnt deliver the cherry flavor. I like to rack off the lees but not fine skeeter pee. The fines will settle out but a good shake of the bottle will awaken the touch of bitter I remember in homemade lemon aid.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 21, 2020)

johnnash said:


> The fines will settle out but a good shake of the bottle will awaken the touch of bitter I remember in homemade lemon aid.


So you bottle the fines?


----------



## 1d10t (Jul 21, 2020)

I was initially underwhelmed with SP. I started using it to mix with my tart cherry juice which I started taking for inflammation. I liked the results. I just did a second batch of SP with some tweaks that I thought would make it better. I've had some of the stuff that didn't go into the carboy to settle. Tastes like lemonade with no discernible alcohol. I'll have to see once I get it settled and bottled how it turns out. But, basically, I made it to mix with my tart cherry juice.


----------



## johnnash (Jul 21, 2020)

KCCam said:


> So you bottle the fines?


Yes, not that there is much, fermenting dry means a thin finish that drops most fines quickly and whats left will be enough to give that slight bitter you get from fresh squeezed lemons.


----------



## johnnash (Jul 21, 2020)

1d10t said:


> I was initially underwhelmed with SP. I started using it to mix with my tart cherry juice which I started taking for inflammation. I liked the results. I just did a second batch of SP with some tweaks that I thought would make it better. I've had some of the stuff that didn't go into the carboy to settle. Tastes like lemonade with no discernible alcohol. I'll have to see once I get it settled and bottled how it turns out. But, basically, I made it to mix with my tart cherry juice.


" Tastes like lemonade with no discernible alcohol. " Back sweetened and Chilled to 33 degrees makes it very easy to enjoy.


----------



## johnnash (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, i have never had a starter not start... Especially a 1118, Time to reboot.


----------



## johnnash (Jul 26, 2020)

Ordered new yeast, made a starter per Jack Keller and pitched it today.


----------



## johnnash (Aug 3, 2020)

Coming along nicely! Racked to the carboy on Friday the 31st. Airlock tics every 6 seconds now. I'm loving the color.


----------



## KCCam (Aug 3, 2020)

johnnash said:


> View attachment 64402
> Coming along nicely! Racked to the carboy on Friday the 31st. Airlock tics every 6 seconds now. I'm loving the color.


I think you’ve re-discovered Dragon Blood! That looks beautiful. Even better when crystal clear.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 3, 2020)

johnnash said:


> View attachment 64402
> Coming along nicely! Racked to the carboy on Friday the 31st. Airlock tics every 6 seconds now. I'm loving the color.


looks good, bet it'll taste good, hope you don't mind a question, i've ask several people about handle placement,,, i've been told that it goes below both rings,,, it looks t me like that's where it should go, but i was told it goes below the second ring, so i moved all mine down, 
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Aug 3, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> looks good, bet it'll taste good, hope you don't mind a question, i've ask several people about handle placement,,, i've been told that it goes below both rings,,, it looks t me like that's where it should go, but i was told it goes below the second ring, so i moved all mine down,
> Dawg


That's good question. I don't think it really matters. I put mine under the second ring. My reasoning is the carboy is probably stronger there, less stress on the neck when you lift it, and more out of the way when you are sanitizing, sterilizing, etc.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 3, 2020)

KCCam said:


> That's good question. I don't think it really matters. I put mine under the second ring. My reasoning is the carboy is probably stronger there, less stress on the neck when you lift it, and more out of the way when you are sanitizing, sterilizing, etc.


that's exactly to the tee what i was told, 
Dawg


----------



## Old Corker (Aug 4, 2020)

Anybody use these nylon strap carriers? I got a few thrown in when I bought some carboys off CL and have bought a few since bc I like them.


----------



## johnnash (Aug 5, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> looks good, bet it'll taste good, hope you don't mind a question, i've ask several people about handle placement,,, i've been told that it goes below both rings,,, it looks t me like that's where it should go, but i was told it goes below the second ring, so i moved all mine down,
> Dawg


I have honestly never given it any thought. I dont even remember why I put it where I did but I hav 5 of them installed and all are in the same location.


----------



## johnnash (Aug 5, 2020)

Old Corker said:


> Anybody use these nylon strap carriers? I got a few thrown in when I bought some carboys off CL and have bought a few since bc I like them.
> View attachment 64425


I have one and it does feel more safe than the neck handles, certainly on a full 6 gallon carboy. I do feel that you have to remember to check it closely to make sure it is placed / distributed properly. I remember buying it thinking it might be better but never acquired more...


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 5, 2020)

johnnash said:


> I have honestly never given it any thought. I dont even remember why I put it where I did but I hav 5 of them installed and all are in the same location.


 i don't lift with them. but it helps to hang on to when washing them, but i do see the point of thicker glass lower on the neck, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 5, 2020)

with my health ; any carboys i lift is empty, i vacuum pump everything, i just wash empties, that handles gives more grip when wet,,,
Dawg


----------



## johnnash (Aug 15, 2020)

Its done, 0.992 racked off the lees and stable. but wow is it ever gassy! I hope I can beat the gas out of it otherwise I'll have to put it back for next year. Patience has never been one of my strong points...


----------



## KCCam (Aug 15, 2020)

johnnash said:


> Its done, 0.992 racked off the lees and stable. but wow is it ever gassy! I hope I can beat the gas out of it otherwise I'll have to put it back for next year. Patience has never been one of my strong points...


Agitation, without introducing oxygen. The handle of a long-handled spoon works, but is tedious. Many types of drill attachments work. I made one from a plastic coat hanger. Reverse directions every 10 or 20 seconds to prevent creating a vortex. A vacuum works even better, if you happen to have access to one. This is Skeeter Pee, it's known to be very gassy, it's also known to be a quick drinker. You shouldn't need to put it away for a year, but of course some people do, if they have something to drink in the meantime, right @hounddawg?


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 15, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Agitation, without introducing oxygen. The handle of a long-handled spoon works, but is tedious. Many types of drill attachments work. I made one from a plastic coat hanger. Reverse directions every 10 or 20 seconds to prevent creating a vortex. A vacuum works even better, if you happen to have access to one. This is Skeeter Pee, it's known to be very gassy, it's also known to be a quick drinker. You shouldn't need to put it away for a year, but of course some people do, if they have something to drink in the meantime, right @hounddawg?


Right,,, 
i'm starting to worry @KCCam, um you FBI, CIA, MOUNTY? ,,,,,
lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 15, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Agitation, without introducing oxygen. The handle of a long-handled spoon works, but is tedious. Many types of drill attachments work. I made one from a plastic coat hanger. Reverse directions every 10 or 20 seconds to prevent creating a vortex. A vacuum works even better, if you happen to have access to one. This is Skeeter Pee, it's known to be very gassy, it's also known to be a quick drinker. You shouldn't need to put it away for a year, but of course some people do, if they have something to drink in the meantime, right @hounddawg?


they make i forget the web site but i got to find it mine is wore out, it is a 1/4" 304 stainless steel rod, that has 2 plastic folding wings that will fit in a carboy the bottom of the stirrer has a rubber short tube so the metal never touches the carboy, the top has a small drilled universel bung to protect the neck of your carboy, if i can find the site i will post it here, it works great, 
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Aug 15, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> they make i forget the web site but i got to find it mine is wore out, it is a 1/4" 304 stainless steel rod, that has 2 plastic folding wings that will fit in a carboy the bottom of the stirrer has a rubber short tube so the metal never touches the carboy, the top has a small drilled universel bung to protect the neck of your carboy, if i can find the site i will post it here, it works great,
> Dawg


Dawg is talking about something like this:



But this works too:


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Dawg is talking about something like this:
> View attachment 64856
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, i have both, and i have also long ago took a plastic clothes hanger, cut one end on the straight bottom rod, then on other end cut around the curve so it looks like a J all work to degass quickly using a drill / cordless
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Dawg is talking about something like this:
> View attachment 64856
> 
> 
> ...


back in a few, going to see if amazon sells them plastic wings.
thanks @KCCam i had forgot where i bought mine, i looked up several but the were different, and i needed the exact to get the right replaceable wings, YOUR THE MAN @KCCam 
Dawg BRB


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Dawg is talking about something like this:
> View attachment 64856
> 
> 
> ...


homebrewohio.com dang @KCCam YOU SAVED ME SO MUCH TROUBLE FINDING THE REPLACEMENT BLADES, , since we are polar opposites from now on YOU GET TO BE THE HORSES HEAD AND I AM THE HORSES BUTT, thank you my friend it was 6 years ago that i bought that stirrer, but i had forgotten where i got mine at, all the others the blades wont fit mine, but i got my replacement blades on the way, i was only kidding about you being a mountie.  , naw no shit man, Thank You
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Aug 16, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> dang @KCCam ... since we are polar opposites ...


We both like making wine. We both like drinking it. We both like sharing it. I don't think we're so polar opposite as you think.



hounddawg said:


> i was only kidding about you being a mountie.


Hey, I took that as a complement! My dad's an ex-cop, and there has never been a finer one. Guys he put away, bought him beers after they got out.



hounddawg said:


> naw no shit man, Thank You


You're welcome. Kinda weird how a quick search I did sparked something that got you something you've been looking for. Glad I could help.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2020)

johnnash said:


> Yes, not that there is much, fermenting dry means a thin finish that drops most fines quickly and whats left will be enough to give that slight bitter you get from fresh squeezed lemons.


ok first @KCCam can tell you i aint right, but on my skeeter pee ports, i use either K1V-1116 OR EC-1118, BUT I start with one or 2 bottles of 32 oz lemon concentrate, add sugar to a SSG of 1.040, as the ferment goes along i step feed my must with yeast energizer and yeast nutrients when my SG drops to 1.000, i add sugar, nutrients, energizer back to 1.040. and i repeat over and over till it finally finishes at FSG of 1.040, now if you like drier, then pick your SG number and use that reading to step feed your SKEETER PEE , now that it is done fermenting then i add 4 ore bottles of lemon juice concentrate so i am 1 bottle of concentrate per gallon of water, and your ABV will be between 18 ABV to 20 ABV, alright you mix it well with your drill, then rack into a carboy and smaller jugs, that allows you to top up at every racking, when completely clear zero sediment/lees, then rack every for SP 3 weeks, then when i ready to bottle i take a 6.5 gallon carboy, i pour a fifth of 190 proof PGA/EVERCLEAR/GEM CLEAR, Then i rack my skeeter pee into that carboy, and stirr, then i bottle, you'll get the tart without leaving sediment/lees in your wine bottles, but i warn you, if you make it like i do, never drive or do dangerous things, and warn anyone before you give them a glass or a bottle, because you will have ambush lemonade, taste old fashioned, but kicks harder than a mule, and a easy drinker, both lemon and pineapple both will hide very high alcohol content, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2020)

KCCam said:


> We both like making wine. We both like drinking it. We both like sharing it. I don't think we're so polar opposite as you think.
> 
> 
> Hey, I took that as a complement! My dad's an ex-cop, and there has never been a finer one. Guys he put away, bought him beers after they got out.
> ...


frist, by saying polar opposites it is my way of joking, yes i'm weird,,lol
second, god bless your dad, i'm the oldest of 4 boys, my brother just under me became the county investigator, i was like man you'll ruin my reputation, but i got told by everybody, your brother is as straight as you can be, but when he stops someone he'd tell them two things dont lie to me and i will help you all i can, um light stuff like drinking and smoking weed, but you lie to me i'll shove a ball bat up you A sideways and do all i can to send you down or as big a fine as possible, i'm like WTF my party friends were thanking me, dang, then iraq hit, he was 3 months from retirement in the guard, he was in the first wave into baghdad. fort apache , they give them tokens, they call coins, all but one was in his footlocker, one in his pocket, it is bent and scratched seen much abuse, it went every step with him, when he came home he passed out them footlocker stored coins to the family, he had me walk into the woods with him, then he pulled that bent,scratch coin shaped like a arrow head, he said i have carried this coin , day and night from my first day of combat till right now, richie here is your coin he never went back to law enforcement, he said he'd seen all the death i can handle,, , i have nothing in my life as valuable as that coin, so yes i know your pride too. i feel we are much alike, but like at my parents i'll tell mom i love her, i'll tell dad i uset to love him long ago, he laughs and says that at least he loves my dog,,,, here is me in a nutshell, if i tease someone, and joke with them then you'll know i like you, if i am straight faced polite and no joking, well them people had better be praying, i have learned on here that most vinters are way to serious, but you can't count the PM's i get from people on here i've never talked to, nothing, but they PM me and say your different but you add color to this forum, thank you, THAT MAKE ME FEEL GOOD, to know i gave someone a smile or a laugh, 
Dawg


----------



## johnnash (Aug 16, 2020)

Clearly I have been doing it wrong!
I have always beat gassy wine with a stainless whip, which of course introduces oxygen...

I guess that would explain some oxidation issues I have had.


----------



## KCCam (Aug 16, 2020)

johnnash said:


> Clearly I have been doing it wrong!
> I have always beat gassy wine with a stainless whip, which of course introduces oxygen...
> 
> I guess that would explain some oxidation issues I have had.


The stainless whip is fine while fermentation is active, as yeast needs oxygen. Once it gets close to completion tho you have to start being more careful about oxygen.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2020)

johnnash said:


> Clearly I have been doing it wrong!
> I have always beat gassy wine with a stainless whip, which of course introduces oxygen...
> 
> I guess that would explain some oxidation issues I have had.


yes as @KCCam said, and you need to add 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulfite per 6 gallons to stop oxidation, oh, that site is homebrewohio.com , they sell the stirrer and the replacement blades, 10/15 seconds each direction, make sure your blades are toward the bottom of carboy and never make a vortex in your wine, although i use mine only to stir in dry sugar or 190 proof grain alcohol, no need for sleeping pills, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2020)

i think i just wrote this but i just awoke, insomniac

homebrewohio.com 
wine bottle free shipping if order is $50 or more, $15 to $20 a case average 

the stirred and replacement blades,
thanks to @KCCam,
now a days they many styles, i was looking for my exact model to obtain replacement blades that fit, he posted that model on amazon, at amazon i backtracked to the original site, which still sell the exact blades i needed, i'd found many stirrers , but i wanted mine, lol, i am a bit of, if it works don't change, yeah the others work the same, but hey half to two third of this forum know i aint right, hey @KCCam how's my commas and periods? i'm trying, man i'd be lost if not for @sour_grapes, @KCCam and a few others, see i deliberately avoid anything i can that aint ole country hillbilly,
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Aug 17, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> hey @KCCam how's my commas and periods?


You know, Dawg, I've read enough of your posts now that my brain just puts the punctuation in where it's supposed to be. It's kind of like learning to understand someone that speaks with a very heavy accent. Once I hear them say a word I don't understand, and learn what that word is, the next time they say it, my brain just knows what it is and I don't think about it. It didn't even occurred to me that your commas and periods have changed at all, but looking at that message, you're right. Don't try changing on my account, but others might understand what you're saying better. Haha. You do realize though, that your last post doesn't have a single period in it, right?  Oh, wait, I'm wrong... you put "homebrewohio.com" -- that has a period!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2020)

i went to my parents today, 77 & 87, they were watching daniel boone, mom ask me. do you wish you lived back then, i was like heck yes, she frowned and said your just like your dad, i ask her when was i going to meet him, dad almost fell outta his recliner laughing, the look on moms face, sent me packing, lol dads as squirrely as i am,, lol
likes short, enjoy it as you see fit, as long as no one else's life ain't bothered,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2020)

KCCam said:


> You know, Dawg, I've read enough of your posts now that my brain just puts the punctuation in where it's supposed to be. It's kind of like learning to understand someone that speaks with a very heavy accent. Once I hear them say a word I don't understand, and learn what that word is, the next time they say it, my brain just knows what it is and I don't think about it. It didn't even occurred to me that your commas and periods have changed at all, but looking at that message, you're right. Don't try changing on my account, but others might understand what you're saying better. Haha. You do realize though, that your last post doesn't have a single period in it, right?  Oh, wait, I'm wrong... you put "homebrewohio.com" -- that has a period!


BTW i have a very deep baritone southern accent, your starting to worry me, you ain't got a long range drone do you, and nope i did not notice that i had only one period, and i am having fun with you on my grammar, lol,....,, oops or lack thereof..... oh here's a extra for you, ???bahwaaaa??!!!!!!!
Dawg


----------



## johnnash (Aug 26, 2020)

In the bottle and chilled! Drinks pretty good!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 26, 2020)

johnnash said:


> View attachment 65185
> In the bottle and chilled! Drinks pretty good!


kick some back 2 or 3 years and you won't believe how good it becomes, frig,,, i thought somebody redid mine,,, it just keeps getting better, 
Dawg


----------



## johnnash (Aug 27, 2020)

I'll have to hide it from myself! but I'll try that!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 27, 2020)

johnnash said:


> I'll have to hide it from myself! but I'll try that!


um i'd protect your bottles for you
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 28, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> um i'd protect your bottles for you
> Dawg


easy everyone, i'm a man of my word, i said i'd protect the bottles, i made no such claim about the wine  
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Sep 1, 2020)

KCCam said:


> We both like making wine. We both like drinking it. We both like sharing it. I don't think we're so polar opposite as you think.
> 
> 
> Hey, I took that as a complement! My dad's an ex-cop, and there has never been a finer one. Guys he put away, bought him beers after they got out.
> ...


Remember Dawg, he is a "happily married man"., lest you pronounce too many accolades..............................he has been very helpful to me as well............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Sep 1, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> frist, by saying polar opposites it is my way of joking, yes i'm weird,,lol
> second, god bless your dad, i'm the oldest of 4 boys, my brother just under me became the county investigator, i was like man you'll ruin my reputation, but i got told by everybody, your brother is as straight as you can be, but when he stops someone he'd tell them two things dont lie to me and i will help you all i can, um light stuff like drinking and smoking weed, but you lie to me i'll shove a ball bat up you A sideways and do all i can to send you down or as big a fine as possible, i'm like WTF my party friends were thanking me, dang, then iraq hit, he was 3 months from retirement in the guard, he was in the first wave into baghdad. fort apache , they give them tokens, they call coins, all but one was in his footlocker, one in his pocket, it is bent and scratched seen much abuse, it went every step with him, when he came home he passed out them footlocker stored coins to the family, he had me walk into the woods with him, then he pulled that bent,scratch coin shaped like a arrow head, he said i have carried this coin , day and night from my first day of combat till right now, richie here is your coin he never went back to law enforcement, he said he'd seen all the death i can handle,, , i have nothing in my life as valuable as that coin, so yes i know your pride too. i feel we are much alike, but like at my parents i'll tell mom i love her, i'll tell dad i uset to love him long ago, he laughs and says that at least he loves my dog,,,, here is me in a nutshell, if i tease someone, and joke with them then you'll know i like you, if i am straight faced polite and no joking, well them people had better be praying, i have learned on here that most vinters are way to serious, but you can't count the PM's i get from people on here i've never talked to, nothing, but they PM me and say your different but you add color to this forum, thank you, THAT MAKE ME FEEL GOOD, to know i gave someone a smile or a laugh,
> Dawg


Dawg, I am overwhelmed with what you have shared in this post. God bless your brother!.You are blessed to receive such a wonderful remembrance of what he lived through. He, obviously loved you alot! I don't know about how to PM someone, but I would like to know!...................................Dizzy


----------



## KCCam (Sep 2, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I don't know about how to PM someone, but I would like to know!


To PM someone, just click their name and select “Start conversation”. Type in a subject and the message, then tick the box if you want them to be able to add other people to the conversation.


----------



## fsa46 (Sep 21, 2020)

johnnash said:


> Its done, 0.992 racked off the lees and stable. but wow is it ever gassy! I hope I can beat the gas out of it otherwise I'll have to put it back for next year. Patience has never been one of my strong points...



Only a suggestion on what I do to degas my SkeeterPee. I've tried many methods including using a vacuum pump and this works best for me.

When the SP is ready to degas I split it into two carboys and shake the heck out of it. I then put it back in one carboy and do it again the next day. I have excellent results doing it this way, and for me it works better than any other way I've tried. Be sure to hold the bung on tight, I had one shoot across the basement and haven't found it to this day. lol

Just remember, degassing works best when the SP is warm and not cold.


----------



## johnnash (Oct 6, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> Only a suggestion on what I do to degas my SkeeterPee. I've tried many methods including using a vacuum pump and this works best for me.
> 
> When the SP is ready to degas I split it into two carboys and shake the heck out of it. I then put it back in one carboy and do it again the next day. I have excellent results doing it this way, and for me it works better than any other way I've tried. Be sure to hold the bung on tight, I had one shoot across the basement and haven't found it to this day. lol
> 
> Just remember, degassing works best when the SP is warm and not cold.


Interesting! I already get strange looks from my wife when i shake carboys vigorously when cleaning. One half full of skeeter pee would certainly produce a doubtful gaze!
I got to try this.


----------

